# GTO Back Half Repair Kit from Wretched motorsports?



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Took the kids out for a ride on the autobahn the other day and when hitting the on/off ramps and bumps I kept getting the dreaded tire rub in the rear. I have 275/35 ZR18 95W on the back. I am also looking for someone in Germany to roll my fenders, not comfortable doing them myself. I want to get rid of the rub and know that replacing the stock springs with some aftermarket ones, but I figured since I was replacing them I might as well replace the other items too. I am just going to worry about the rear this time. I will deal with the front at a later time. I was looking at the GTO back half repair kit at 

http://wretchedms.com/product_info.p...roducts_id=693

Some guys told me to just worry about the parts that need to be fixed, but I was reading DMS's sticky about replacing the bushings to stop loosing torque transfer. I was going to wait till the weather got better and I could jack it up and see what condition my rear is in. The car only has 13,000 miles on it. It only had 9,000 when I bought in last Oct, so it was hardly driven. What are your thoughts? Thanks for the help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

for tire rub on those tires you need the fenders rolled and get the rear inner and outer control arm bushings. They are fairly cheap. That should take care of the rub if your wheel offset is right. As far as the whole rear end upgrade after the control arm bushes I'd put the priorities in the order of:

Springs
Shocks
Subframe (x-member) bushes (IMHO Energy Suspension makes the best _and_ cheapest one)
Sway bar and bushes

The diff insert IMHO is of minimal help altho it's cheap. The stock springs are weak but they have nothing to do with rub. You should be able to run down on the bump stops without rubbing if things are right. Jacking up the rear end like a 4x4 looks like crap and affects handling.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

This is what DMS on the other board suggested - 


If your GTO is a virgin suspension, this is what I would get:

2589	GTO Rear Drag Coil 3 mm raise above OE $134.46 
2589	GTO Rear Drag Coil 3 mm raise above OE $134.46 
plus Street 1:
2/4/09 GTO Street I	
MERLIN STORE P/N GTOST1	
These are the first upgrades for your GTO. It all starts here with improved brake pedal response and feel from castor* adjustable urethane bushes. Pedders urethane cross member* bushes reduce rear wheel tramp and allow your IRS to function as designed. These are parts unleash the beast in your GTO and should have been installed by the factory.* and deliver more bang for the buck than any other parts you can add to your GTO.* They improve all aspects of vehicle control vehicle control with virtually no loss in ride quality. What are you waiting for?It is recommended that you replace bolts 92138396 and 92038482. 
GTO Street I	
EP1157	GTO Diff Mount Insert $59.93 
EP1145	GTO X Member Urethane Bush $159.50 
EP9166	GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters $245.04 
Pedders Parts Total $464.47 
TTY BOLTS AND NUTS	
PDUSAEP1157	GTO TTY Bolt/Washer Kit for EP1157 Replaces Part # 92138390 Diff Insert $17.20 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.88 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.88 
TOTAL FOR TTY BOLTS $24.96 
PARTS TOTAL $489.43 
PEDDERS SYSTEM DISCOUNT $39.44 
DISCOUNTED PARTS TOTAL $449.99 

Now the more components we put in, the better handling you will have. If you want to increase your handling even more, then you should consider say a StreetII. You will love this one!

mike
dms


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mike's a good guy but he's selling his stuff but as I mentioned above myself and and several others have noted that the Energy Suspension subframe seems to work better and is $60 cheaper so it's a win-win. Franky Pedders stuff _may_ be slightly better (or not) but outside of all out road racing you aren't going to tell the difference. I'd shop the better brands and get the best value but that's me. Some think their brands have to match or the wheels will fall off. I have 6 different brands of suspension parts on my car: Super Pro, Energy Suspension, Lovells, Pedders, Hotchkis and Koni. . . but then again I'm a rebel


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL - yeah I hear ya. I know people are going to push their own wants onto me. I am just trying to figure out if I should piecemeal it or go all out. I want to change everything all at once and not have to go back under there later cause I left something cause I thought it was good. I know springs will solve alot of my problems, but I want to change my shocks and everything else because I will be under there anyway.

I am not GTO savvy enough to know exactly what needs to be replaced hence why I was going to go with one of the kits. Replace everything in the kit and be comfortable in knowing I replaced everything and can concentrate on another area of my car. Plus I am in Germany, so it isn't like I can go to a tuner shop or to a pedders dealer and be done with this. Thanks for the advice and help.

If I buy the back half repair kit would I still need the Energy suspension or are they the same things? Just trying to figure it all out. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only thing in the Energy kit I see that's also in the Pedders kit is the subframe bushing. If you want to go in and replace "everything" at once you're looking at $2,000+ (more if it's Pedders). Take a look at Kollar Racing. Andy has some "kits" too. Lovells has good parts that are an upgrade to stock also/ The "Weekend Warrior" is the subframe and front RR bushes and a diff insert. The "Eliminator" kit has everything you'll need for shocks, struts and springs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When I was looking for suspension upgrades, all I saw was Pedders stuff, and the prices pretty much turned me away from doing any suspension work to my car. Until I helped one of my GTO buddies install Energy Suspension X-member bushings in his car and told me how much they were and I can order them from Autozone, I could not turn it down. At the sametime he told me about Kollar Racing Products and I saw the prices of Lovells suspension on there, now I'm back in the game. With the x-member bushings and Lovell rear diff insert allready installed I can tell a difference. Now I have the front and rear Radius Rod bushings on order. And with the help of *svede1212* I know what Lovells springs I'm going to order with control arm bushings. The hard part is deciding what struts and shocks I'm going to order. The goal is to have my suspension done by the end of the year.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm ok svede $2k is out of my control right now- I have $1k to spend on the rear end so I was thinking of -

Wretched Motorsports
Energy Suspension 3.4125 Rear Subframe Bushings (Street)
Energy Suspension 3.3188 Rear Control Arm Bushings

That covers the most basic stuff anything I am missing or can add? I can handle going over 1k but $1,300 is my cut off, anymore and I think the wife will kill me. LOL.

Maybe toss this in too?

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT4013/GTSUSP/Upgraded+Rear+Sway+Bar+-+04-06+GTO.html


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you go with the Energy Suspension rear subframe kit go with the Lovells rear diff insert to go with it. The diff insert that comes with the Energy Suspension package is a small half moon shape. The Lovells and Pedders diff insert fills all the voids in the rear diff. Don't know if it makes a bigg differance but atlease I feel better about it.

The Energy Suspension insert is below the Lovells diff insert(blue).


----------

